# Amazon & Credit Cards.



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As many of our members know, Amazon has announced that from 19 January 2022, customers will no longer be able to make purchases using Visa credit cards issued in the UK.

Not being a regular user of Amazon, I am reluctant to give them my debit card details for them to store. May I ask how other members have overcome this.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just ignoring ftb, I suspect a deal will be brokered before 19th and if not then there will still be the option to change then, the one regular payment I do via that is for Kindle Unlimited so if they stop that I will not be able to use it, but as I rarely do, that will be Amazon’s loss, not mine.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Plenty of options available…..

The following payments will still be accepted by Amazon for transactions after the above date:

Visa debit cards
Mastercard credit and debit cards
American Express
Eurocard
UK-based Maestro cards
Amazon gift cards or vouchers
You can also use a PayPal Cash card, business debit Mastercard or the virtual PayPal Key credit card - but you cannot pay for purchases on Amazon using PayPal directly.

You do not need to make a purchase to update your payment details - to change these ahead of January 19, simply add a new card or remove an existing one from your Amazon wallet, which can be found on site under your account details.

The above from here…
https://metro.co.uk/2021/11/18/amaz...ments-in-the-uk-and-how-can-you-pay-15624578/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazon might not believe me but I can actually live without Amazon.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Amazon, payment comes directly out of my bank and fingers crossed in the umpteen years I have used them, no trouble with refunds even when I had an empty envelope arrive from the good old UK, no question I immediately had my refund. I complained about an egg timer, don´t bother sending it back, had my refund straight away.
Maybe all countries are not run as efficiently as here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More a bit of hype than an actual problem for me as I have never had a credit card, too expensive to use, if you ain't got it don't spend it, or get a proper loan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> More a bit of hype than an actual problem for me as I have never had a credit card, too expensive to use, if you ain't got it don't spend it, or get a proper loan.


Don´t understand that Kev, our Nation wide credit card didn´t cost us anything, we paid the full amount each time, it´s only when it´s paid back in instalments you get charged interest. I have a Barclay credit card now and the same thing applies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Each to their own, the only upside I could see would be if spending large amounts to get the banks back up if you had a problem, which would normally be a large amount, a loan would get better rates if I could afford to pay a large amount off in full why not use a debit card, just seems a trap to get lots of interest out of you.


I see the Tesco card as a useful tool if using ferries or the chunnel, but we don't, Liz has several, never uses them, but she has a great but pointless credit rating.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We found the NW CC very useful when we were buying stuff from Poland in the Polish currency, NW exchange rate was the same as we would get at the Polish money exchange bureau.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Don´t understand that Kev, our Nation wide credit card didn´t cost us anything, we paid the full amount each time, it´s only when it´s paid back in instalments you get charged interest. I have a Barclay credit card now and the same thing applies.


Jan, is your Barclaycard registered to a UK address?
Barclaycard cancelled our account as a consequence of brexit, they will not allow an EU (French) address, Halifax are still happy with our French address.
Like you, for those cards we have a d.d. set up to pay full amount every month should we use them, which these days is increasingly less likely with the difficulty / extra cost of buying anything from UK now.

Drew are you buying from Amazon UK or Amazon Spain, if Spain why not use a Spanish card, I'm guessing you have a Spanish bank account.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Each to their own, the only upside I could see would be if spending large amounts to get the banks back up if you had a problem, which would normally be a large amount, a loan would get better rates if I could afford to pay a large amount off in full why not use a debit card, just seems a trap to get lots of interest out of you.
> I see the Tesco card as a useful tool if using ferries or the chunnel, but we don't, Liz has several, never uses them, but she has a great but pointless credit rating.


You don't have to spend Kev it's like a spare wheel, bloody handy when you do need it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tesco switched their CC to Mastercard last year so no problems using that with Amazon.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Jan, is your Barclaycard registered to a UK address?
> Barclaycard cancelled our account as a consequence of brexit, they will not allow an EU (French) address, Halifax are still happy with our French address.
> Like you, for those cards we have a d.d. set up to pay full amount every month should we use them, which these days is increasingly less likely with the difficulty / extra cost of buying anything from UK now.
> 
> Drew are you buying from Amazon UK or Amazon Spain, if Spain why not use a Spanish card, I'm guessing you have a Spanish bank account.


I've never lived in Spain John, For the first twenty years of my working life I travelled the world but never to Spain, only in our motorhomes when we had one.

JAN: If you have a *UK issued *credit card i.e. Nationwide, the Amazon ruling will apply to you. I have a Nationwide card Joyce Barclay. When I was browsing an item this morning I received a reminder from them, otherwise I would have forgotten. All Mastercards no matter where they were issued are good to use.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan, is your Barclaycard registered to a UK address?
> Barclaycard cancelled our account as a consequence of brexit, they will not allow an EU (French) address, Halifax are still happy with our French address.
> Like you, for those cards we have a d.d. set up to pay full amount every month should we use them, which these days is increasingly less likely with the difficulty / extra cost of buying anything from UK now.
> 
> ...


The Barclay CC I set up some time back when Hans was still alive because the NW CC was in his name and I was the second holder, He had it for years before we came here, I wanted one of my own, there was a good reason, but I can´t remember what, Nationwide don´t make new CC accounts without a UK address, bit crazy as we still use the current account, so I opened the German Barclays one and guess what, I could count on one hand how many times I have used it. I suppose if I go to the Czechia again I will use it for filling the tank, but at the moment doesn't look as if I will be getting out of Germany for some time, if I go West then I don´t need to bother about other currencies anyway. I don´t buy much from the UK and I must keep alert for stuff that comes from China because mostly it´s poor quality rubbish.

P.S. When I go `Tanken´ to Poland I pay with my German bank card because at the border you can pay in €.

P.P.S. *Drew.* the NW CC was cancelled by them on his death.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> You don't have to spend Kev it's like a spare wheel, bloody handy when you do need it.
> 
> Ray.


We put everything we can every month on the Tesco CC and then pay it off in full when the bill arrives. We have a DD for that so we don't get charged any interest.

That way we get enough vouchers annually for 1.5 crossings through the tunnel...so around 100 quid's worth of vouchers which are worth 300 quid after they have been trebled up.

Abroad, like many, we use the Halifax Clarity card which has no fees for foreign transactions and a sympathetic exchange rate too. again, paid off in full by DD so no interest payments.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> We put everything we can every month on the Tesco CC and then pay it off in full when the bill arrives. We have a DD for that so we don't get charged any interest.
> 
> That way we get enough vouchers annually for 1.5 crossings through the tunnel...so around 100 quid's worth of vouchers which are worth 300 quid after they have been trebled up.
> 
> Abroad, like many, we use the Halifax Clarity card which has no fees for foreign transactions and a *sympathetic* exchange rate too. again, paid off in full by DD so no interest payments.


Has Terry Wogan´s John tried saying that ?:grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I like Amazon, payment comes directly out of my bank and fingers crossed in the umpteen years I have used them, no trouble with refunds even when I had an empty envelope arrive from the good old UK, no question I immediately had my refund. I complained about an egg timer, don´t bother sending it back, had my refund straight away.
> Maybe all countries are not run as efficiently as here.


Agree completely Jan and for the vast majority of my purchases Amazon is my first stop when purchasing online, their customer service has been excellent and efficient on the very rare occasions I've had to contact them.

Terry


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a UK and French Amazon account.
Following B***** and reports of delivery problems and extra delivery charges I have stopped using the UK account except for Kindle books. We use the French account quite often and subscribe to Prime. Having read about the Visa problem I changed my UK payment card on my French account to my French bank Debit card a few weeks back.

Looking at the translation of this - website article - from last November it would seem that the coming Visa bar only applies to the UK however I do note that using Visa for French Amazon may attract an extra charge.

I am happy to continue with the French Debit - especially as most purchases are of quite small value.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think whatever Amazon country you belong to you can use other countries except for the prime bit for freepost.
I used to get my books from .com, but found there are enough English books on the .de not quite sure how it works now, but I did once, a few brain sells have deleted old stuff to make room for new information.:grin2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I like Amazon, payment comes directly out of my bank and fingers crossed in the umpteen years I have used them, no trouble with refunds even when I had an empty envelope arrive from the good old UK, no question I immediately had my refund. I complained about an egg timer, don´t bother sending it back, had my refund straight away.
> Maybe all countries are not run as efficiently as here.


I think you meant all country's versions of Amazon are not run as efficiently as your version.

I'd extend that to say that there are many countries that are not run as efficiently as Amazon(sadly)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> I have a UK and French Amazon account.
> Following B***** and reports of delivery problems and extra delivery charges I have stopped using the UK account except for Kindle books.
> ...........
> 
> .


Ditto. Used to buy quite a lot from the UK. Now nothing. Got fed up with £20 things arriving with demands for another €10 or more for duty and VAT. If the UK doesn't want its merchants exporting that's fine with me, I'll help.

I pay Amazon.es with Caxton and UK with a UK bank debit card.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> I think you meant all country's versions of Amazon are not run as efficiently as your version.
> 
> I'd extend that to say that there are many countries that are not run as efficiently as Amazon(sadly)


 Silly boy of course I did, we are talking about Amazon not how countries are run, hold out your hand, I´ll just get the smacking stick.:laugh:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> I've never lived in Spain John, For the first twenty years of my working life I travelled the world but never to Spain, only in our motorhomes when we had one.
> 
> JAN: If you have a *UK issued *credit card i.e. Nationwide, the Amazon ruling will apply to you. I have a Nationwide card Joyce Barclay. When I was browsing an item this morning I received a reminder from them, otherwise I would have forgotten. All Mastercards no matter where they were issued are good to use.


Apologies Drew, was mixing you up with someone else.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Amazon but I do find Ebay much cheaper on many occasions, even for new stuff.

Life is going pretty wrong if I need to have most 'stuff' next day tbh.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I like Amazon but I do find Ebay much cheaper on many occasions, even for new stuff.
> 
> Life is going pretty wrong if I need to have most 'stuff' next day tbh.


I don´t think it´s as easy to send ebay stuff back G.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > I like Amazon but I do find Ebay much cheaper on many occasions, even for new stuff.
> ...


And no need to raise a dispute with Amazon either as they have a no quibble returns policy.

I've had a few issues with chancers on eBay.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why does Visa want to charge UK customers more than it charges EU ones? That's what is behind it. An Amazon seller sells to an EU Visa card holder and they receive Y amount, sell to a UK Visa card holder they recieve Y-X in payment. EU prohibits the differential charging and so should our govt.

It wouldn't last long though both Amazon and Visa are playing a game of chicken. My money is on Amazon. Incidently I've long hated them and see them as a malign influence that have knowingly put huge numbers of good businesses out of business with underhand tactics and have designs on the whole of retail including food. Big brother in the making.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I don´t think it´s as easy to send ebay stuff back G.


I see. Fair enough.

I've never had a problem tbh. I always buy from sellers with clear returns policies, just in case I need them and in many cases I have received money back without even needing to send the goods back! Chinese sellers are especially accommodating in that area and are always either up for a partial refund if I can use the goods or a complete one, if not.

I read that Ebay is skewed heavily towards buyers, so that helps. When I was selling a good deal of stuff on Ebay (I ran a small business with an ex teaching friend in Cirencester) I only ever had 2 disputes and both were settled in my favour with no negative feedback given.

I don't doubt that there are chancers out there but that also happens on Amazon too judging by the reviews left on products I have looked at.
#
saying all this I was only remarking to Mrs GMJ a few days ago that I have bought more from Amazon in the last 6 months than in any other time period as their prices seem to have sharpened up a bit. i wont pay for Prime but do regularly take out their 'free for a month' offer when available which gives speedy delivery (we have the TV for free anyway as our son has it and you can sign more than one household on to it for free).


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> ...........
> 
> Incidently I've long hated them and see them as a malign influence that have knowingly put huge numbers of good businesses out of business with underhand tactics and have designs on the whole of retail including food. Big brother in the making.


Agree. The answer is for other businesses to step their game up and compete.

If I could:

1. Find things as easily on the web sites of small businesses
2. Check out and pay reasonably conveniently without having to enter the same info over and over again then try three or four cards before I get one they 
will allow having rejected all the others blaming my bank/s (who if I bother to ask them will certainly tell me that the transaction was never proposed to 
them in the first place) and not have to play 50 games of captcha in the process
3. Have reasonably priced and speedy delivery
4. Have a simple returns policy where they will answer phone calls/emails and won't try dozens of ruses or excuses for not having the thing back
5. Not be faced with no refund option other than that of a credit slip which expires in a month or so in place of the actual money I gave them even though 
they must know that it is quite unlikely that I will ever want to buy another stainless steel garlic crusher from stainlesssteelgarliccrushers.co.uk
6. Be able to have an item repaired or replaced under guarantee without having to send them a copy of the Sale of Goods Act or post them a solicitor or 
even spend half an hour trying to speak to someone who is actually allowed to make a decision and is who sufficiently far sighted just to see that they can 
hope for a good review if they just comply with the law and honour the warranty

well then I'd never use Amazon again, because I would far rather give small businesses the chance. It's just that life is too short to take that chance on a regular basis.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Agree. The answer is for other businesses to step their game up and compete.
> 
> If I could:
> 
> ...


Amazon's current business model is that of acting as a market place of those very small businesses. Most stuff bought on Amazon now comes from those small businesses with Amazon acting purely a a conduit.

BUT as soon as one of those small businesses have a product (or line of products) that show commercial promise as a real money spinner Amazon throttles them and trades the product direct. It being happening for a number of years now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dick.

All the more reason to compete and stay away from Amazon rather than sell as a merchant I'd have thought?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. The answer is for other businesses to step their game up and compete.
> ...


It's often mention by Dragons on Dragons Den, they regularly refuse to invest in products that large multinational companies can swoop in on if your product isn't well protected. So not a practice solely exclusive to Amazon, it's a cut throat environment I'm afraid where the strongest survive.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My father used to say that good ideas were public property. Meaning they'd soon be knicked.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

We have had a credit card for over 20 years, paid in full every month. Would not use it to pay for something that we could not clear in the following month. If a more expensive purchase use a bank loan. We have an Amex card which gives 1% cash back not a lot but better than nothing. We use that for amazon and anyone else that will accept it and the Creation card for anything else. Much better protection if anything goes wrong over £100.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> Amazon might not believe me but I can actually live without Amazon.
> 
> Ray.


I was beginning to think that I was the only one who refuses to worship at the throne of Saint Bezos! I use Amazon as the very last resort, but it does need to fall into that category. Using UK businesses who pay UK taxes, without deploying some schemes that may be legal but which fail to recognise the dependance on tax revenues that our public services have, sits much better with me

I've gone all Foxy Smith as 'Mum' used to describe Wolfie in Citizen Smith ...

Steve


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Latest news flash*

Talks continuing as Amazon state they won't stop accepting Visa cards as talks continue.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I mentioned it before but Tesco changed all their credit cards from Visa to Mastercard last year. Seems some businesses are taking against Visa.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I think I mentioned it before but Tesco changed all their credit cards from Visa to Mastercard last year. Seems some businesses are taking against Visa.


It's been a long standing issue, not helped by Brexit. This from Bloomberg…..

"Card fees have long been a flashpoint between merchants, banks and payment networks such as Mastercard and Visa, the world's largest.

Retailers have long complained about the amount they spend each year to accept electronic payments, a figure that's grown to more than $100 billion a year in the U.S. as fees increase and consumers flock to premium cards, which carry higher interchange rates -- fees charged every time a consumer uses a card.

The issue is an increasingly sensitive one in the U.K. after Brexit, with both Visa and Mastercard drawing scrutiny for upping certain fees now the U.K. is outside the European Union. Research this week showed credit and debit card costs have increased by 150 million pounds a year, with both U.K. and European retailers losing out".

Terry


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha ha just got this email from Amazon:

"The expected change regarding the use of Visa credit cards on Amazon.co.uk will no longer take place on January 19. We are working closely with Visa on a potential solution that will enable customers to continue using their Visa credit cards on Amazon.co.uk.  

Should we make any changes related to Visa credit cards, we will give you advance notice. Until then, you can continue to use Visa credit cards, debit cards, Mastercard, American Express, and Eurocard as you do today."

On the plus side they did give me £20 credit to change to another card...result.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Visa must be worried about losing all that lovely moohla.


----------

